# Convention Centers



## Zargyle (Jul 17, 2005)

Your city's convention center...


----------



## bma83 (May 21, 2006)

Here is Baltimore's Convention Center:














































The city is building a Hilton hotel next to it:


----------



## jess19 (Jan 26, 2007)

Metro Toronto Convention Centre


----------



## triple-j (Aug 10, 2005)

*MALAYSIA*

PUTRAJAYA INTERNATIONAL CONVENTION CENTRE

Putrajaya is Malaysia administrative capital which is similar to US's Washington DC, Australia's Canberra and Brazil's Brasillia


----------



## triple-j (Aug 10, 2005)

*MALAYSIA*

PUTRAJAYA CONVENTION CENTRE

some more images...


----------



## triple-j (Aug 10, 2005)

*MALAYSIA*

KUALA LUMPUR CONVENTION CENTRE.

Located in Kuala Lumpur City Centre area as the latest neighbour of PETRONAS Twin Towers.



myf282828 said:


> My little contribution.





nazrey said:


> by Terence Toh





nazrey said:


> by Terence Toh





nazrey said:


> by fr4g*st3r


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong Convention & Exhibition Centre *


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Perth, Australia.
(Pictures from Flickr)


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Two things. Isn't the AsiaWorldExpo another convention center in Hong Kong?










For SF, I guess the Moscone Center...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

AsiaWorld Expo is indeed the 2nd convention facility in Hong Kong. It's very new, and is trying to capture the outflow from the very crowded HKCEC.


----------



## Kngkyle (Feb 7, 2006)

McCormick Place, Chicago
Largest convention center in the US, 2.2 million sq ft of exhibit space built, another 470,000 sq ft under construction.

































Many events for the 2016 Olympics will be hosted there if Chicago wins.


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

*Las Vegas - 9.5 million square feet of convention and exhibit space*

Architecturally, the convention centers in Vegas aren't very interesting, they're just really huge.
http://www.lvcva.com/meetings/index.jsp

Las Vegas Convention Center - 3.2 million square feet (sorry Chicago)









Sands Expo Center - 1.8 million square feet









Mandalay Bay Convention Center - 1 million square feet (including the largest pillarless hotel ballroom in the U.S.)









Cashman Center - 483,000 square feet









Hotels with over 100,000 square feet of meeting facilities:
Balleys - 175,000 sq ft
Bellagio - 200,000 sq ft
Caesars - 240,000 sq ft
Marriott - 109,000 sq ft
Hilton - 200,000 sq ft
MGM - 501,000 - sq ft
Mirage - 171,959 sq ft
Paris - 140,000 sq ft
Rio - 160,000 sq ft
Riviera - 160,000 sq ft
South Point - 150,000 sq ft
Venetian - 367,508 sq ft
Wynn - 200,000 sq ft

Future:

MGM Project CityCenter under construction will have a 565,000 square foot convention center

Echelon Place, replacing the Stardust, will have a 1 million square foot convention center.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> AsiaWorld Expo is indeed the 2nd convention facility in Hong Kong. It's very new, and is trying to capture the outflow from the very crowded HKCEC.


Yea, the station wasn't even open yet last time I went back. 

I didn't know it's purpose though, and now I do.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Great centers. Here are some in London
Earl's Court









Business Design Centre









eXcel









The Queen Elizabeth II Conference Centre









Alexandra Palace


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

A few of Toronto's others:
Toronto Congress Centre









International Centre









National Trade Centre 









Metro Toronto Convention Centre - North


----------



## Kngkyle (Feb 7, 2006)

mdiederi said:


> Architecturally, the convention centers in Vegas aren't very interesting, they're just really huge.
> http://www.lvcva.com/meetings/index.jsp
> 
> Las Vegas Convention Center - 3.2 million square feet (sorry Chicago)


Yelp, where did I see it say that the McCormick place was the largest. Hmm. Must be old.


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, I think McCormick was the largest not too long ago. Vegas CC was around only one million sq ft when I moved here in the early 1990's, but it more than tripled in size since then.


----------



## belatz (Mar 6, 2007)

Euskalduna Palace (Bilbao), awarded in 2.003 as the best Conference Centre in the World by the Pfizer Foundation:


----------



## nitzomoe (Jun 29, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> Metro Toronto Convention Centre - North


this is the south entrance


----------



## triple-j (Aug 10, 2005)

Euskalduna Palace (Bilbao) --> amazing, who is the architect?


----------

